# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Kenge per Krishtlindjet dhe Vitin e Ri!

## PINK

pershendetje te gjitheve 

meqe jemi ne sezonin e festave te medha .. ketu ju ftoj te sillni kenge per Christmas ( ato qe ju pelqejne shume )

njera qe pelqej shume sidomos ne kete kohe te vitit ( ja dedikoj dikujt qe eshte gjithshka per mua )

_Mariah Carey - All I Want For Christmas Lyrics_   

ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS YOUWritten 
by Mariah Carey and Walter Afanasieff

I don't want a lot for Christmas
There's just one thing I need
I don't care about presents
Underneath the Christmas tree
I just want you for my own
More than you could ever know
Make my wish come true...
All I want for Christmas
Is you...

I don't want a lot for Christmas
There is just one thing I need
I don't care about presents
Underneath the Christmas tree
I don't need to hang my stocking
There upon the fireplace
Santa Claus won't make me happy
With a toy on Christmas day
I just want you for my own
More than you could ever know
Make my wish come true
All I want for Christmas is you...
You baby

I won't ask for much this Christmas
I won't even wish for snow
I'm just gonna keep on waiting
Underneath the mistletoe
I won't make a list and send it
To the North Pole for Saint Nick
I won't even stay awake to
Hear those magic reindeer click
'Cause I just want you here tonight
Holding on to me so tight
What more can I do
Baby all I want for Christmas is you
You...

All the lights are shining
So brightly everywhere
And the sound of children's
Laughter fills the air
And everyone is singing
I hear those sleigh bells ringing
Santa won't you bring me the one I really need -
won't you please bring my baby to me...

Oh I don't want a lot for Christmas
This is all I'm asking for
I just want to see baby
Standing right outside my door
Oh I just want him for my own
More than you could ever know
Make my wish come true
Baby all I want for Christmas is
You...

*All I want for Christmas is you baby...*

----------


## MI CORAZON

Bravo PINK !
Kjo është periudha më e gëzueshme dhe më e magjishme e vitit e këto këngë janë vërtet një mrekulli.

Thx

P.S...edhe hiqe atë firmën përkohësisht, se nuk shkon tani, pas këtyre këngëve... :shkelje syri:

----------


## KaLTerSi

Kjo kenga jote Pinkë eshte me e preferuara ime gjithashtu, por meqe e paske deklaruar ti para meje atehere zgjedh kengen e George Michael Last Christmas

_Last Christmas, I gave you my heart
But the very next day, You gave it away
This year, to save me from tears
I'll give it to someone special

Last Christmas, I gave you my heart
But the very next day, You gave it away
This year, to save me from tears
I'll give it to someone special

Once bitten and twice shy
I keep my distance but you still catch my eye
Tell me baby do you recognise me?
Well it's been a year, it doesn't surprise me

(Happy Christmas!) I wrapped it up and sent it
With a note saying "I Love You" I meant it
Now I know what a fool I've been
But if you kissed me now I know you'd fool me again

(CHORUS)

(Oooh. Oooh Baby)

A crowded room, friends with tired eyes
I'm hiding from you and your soul of ice
My God I thought you were someone to rely on
Me? I guess I was a shoulder to cry on
A face on a lover with a fire in his heart
A man undercover but you tore me apart
Oooh Oooh
Now I've found a real love you'll never fool me again
(CHORUS)

A face on a lover with a fire in his heart
(Gave you my heart)
A man undercover but you tore me apart
Next year
I'll give it to someone, I'll give it to someone special
special
someone
someone
I'll give it to someone, I'll give it to someone special
who'll give me something in return
I'll give it to someone
hold my heart and watch it burn
I'll give it to someone, I'll give it to someone special
I've got you here to stay
I can love you for a day
I thought you were someone special
gave you my heart
I'll give it to someone, I'll give it to someone
last christmas I gave you my heart
you gave it away
I'll give it to someone, I'll give it to someone_

----------


## PINK

hahahhahahaha lol ok ok do e ndryshoj :buzeqeshje: 

ok te pershendes Corazon me kengen qe vijon 

*Here Comes Santa Claus*


Here comes Santa Claus!
Here comes Santa Claus!
Right down Santa Claus Lane!
Vixen and Blitzen and all his reindeer
are pulling on the reins.
Bells are ringing, children singing;
All is merry and bright.
Hang your stockings and say your prayers,
'Cause Santa Claus comes tonight.

Here comes Santa Claus!
Here comes Santa Claus!
Right down Santa Claus Lane!
He's got a bag that is filled with toys
for the boys and girls again.
Hear those sleigh bells jingle jangle,
What a beautiful sight.
Jump in bed, cover up your head,
'Cause Santa Claus comes tonight

----------


## KaLTerSi

Eshte dhe nje kenge tjeter teper teper ama teper e kendshme... ju pershendes  :buzeqeshje: 

*Santa Baby*

_Santa baby, slip a sable under the tree, for me
I've been an awful good girl
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight

Santa baby, an out-of-space convertible too, light blue
I'll wait up for you dear
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight

Think of all the fun I've missed
Think of all the fellas that I haven't kissed
Next year I could be oh so good
If you'd check off my Christmas list
Boo doo bee doo

Santa honey, I wanna yacht and really that's
Not a lot
I've been an angel all year
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight

Santa cutie, there's one thing I really do need, the deed
To a platinum mine
Santa cutie, and hurry down the chimney tonight

Santa baby, I'm filling my stocking with a duplex, and checks
Sign your 'X' on the line
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight

Come and trim my Christmas tree
With some decorations bought at Tiffany's
I really do believe in you
Let's see if you believe in me
Boo doo bee doo

Santa baby, forgot to mention one little thing, a ring
I don't mean a phone
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight

Hurry down the chimney tonight
Hurry down the chimney tonight_

----------


## ChuChu

> Kjo është periudha më e gëzueshme dhe më e magjishme e vitit


Dhe e di ku kalohen me bukur festat e Dhjetorit? Ne NY...S'je akoma vone per te prere bilete te vish  :buzeqeshje: 

Kush e pa duetin me Chris Isaak e Michael Buble-n dje ne Rock. Ctr. te "Blue Christmas"?  Ishte shume bukur! Ndersa vjet, shfaqja me e lezetshme ne Rock. Ctr. ishte nga Harry Connick, Jr. Te kenduarit sec i jep nje nur te bukur atij   :kryqezohen:  

_ I'll have a blue Christmas without you
I'll be so blue just thinking about you
Decorations of red on a green Christmas tree
They won't mean a think, if you're not here with me

I'll have a blue Christmas that's certain
And when that blue heartache starts hurtin'
You'll be doin' all right, with your Christmas of white
But I'll have a blue, blue blue blue Christmas

You'll be doin' all right, with your Christmas of white
But I'll have a blue, blue blue blue Christmas
But I'll have a blue, blue blue blue Christmas
But I'll have a blue, blue blue blue Christmas_

----------


## MI CORAZON

_Edhe nga unë një përshëndetje në spanglish...

"Feliz Navidad" - Jose Feliciano


Feliz Navidad , Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero año y felicidad.

Feliz Navidad , Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero año y felicidad.

Refrain: I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
From the bottom of my heart. (repeat refrain)

Feliz Navidad , Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero año y felicidad.

Feliz Navidad , Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero año y felicidad.

I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
With lots of presents to make you happy
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
From the bottom of my heart.

I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
With mistletoe and lots of cheer
With lots of laughter throughout the years
From the bottom of my heart._

----------


## PINK

*The Twelve Days of Christmas*

On the *first* day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
A partridge in a pear tree.

On the *second*  day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Two turtle doves
And a Partridge in a pear tree.

On the *third* day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Three French Hens,
Two turtle doves
And a Partridge in a pear tree.

On the *fourth* day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Four calling birds,
Three French Hens,
Two turtle doves
And a Partridge in a pear tree.

On the *fifth* day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Five golden rings,
Four calling birds,
Three French Hens,
Two turtle doves
And a Partridge in a pear tree.

On the *sixth*  day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Six geese a laying,
Five golden rings,
Four calling birds,
Three French Hens,
Two turtle doves
And a Partridge in a pear tree.

On the *seventh* day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Seven swans a swimming,
Six geese a laying,
Five golden rings,
Four calling birds,
Three French Hens,
Two turtle doves
And a Partridge in a pear tree.

On the *eighth* day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Eight maids a milking,
Seven swans a swimming,
Six geese a laying,
Five golden rings,
Four calling birds,
Three French Hens,
Two turtle doves
And a Partridge in a pear tree.

On the *ninth* day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Nine ladies dancing,
Eight maids a milking,
Seven swans a swimming,
Six geese a laying,
Five golden rings,
Four calling birds,
Three French Hens,
Two turtle doves
And a Partridge in a pear tree.

On the *tenth* day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Ten lords a leaping,
Nine ladies dancing,
Eight maids a milking,
Seven swans a swimming,
Six geese a laying,
Five golden rings,
Four calling birds,
Three French Hens,
Two turtle doves
And a Partridge in a pear tree.

On the *eleventh* day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Eleven pipers piping,
Ten lords a leaping,
Nine ladies dancing,
Eight maids a milking,
Seven swans a swimming,
Six geese a laying,
Five golden rings,
Four calling birds,
Three French Hens,
Two turtle doves
And a Partridge in a pear tree.

On the *twelfth* day of Christmas
my true love sent to me:
Twelve drummers drumming,
Eleven pipers piping,
Ten lords a leaping,
Nine ladies dancing,
Eight maids a milking,
Seven swans a swimming,
Six geese a laying,
Five golden rings,
Four calling birds,
Three French Hens,
Two turtle doves
And a Partridge in a pear tree.

----------


## ChuChu

Po kenge ne shqip per vitin e ri kemi ne?

----------


## KaLTerSi

Bono - _Do They Know its Christmas_... vetem dy strofa.


_It's Christmastime 
There's no need to be afraid 
At Christmastime 
We let in light and we banish shade

And in our world of plenty 
We can spread a smile of joy 
Throw your arms around the world at Christmastime_

----------


## KaLTerSi

Ne Shqip? Posi me kujtohet mua nje.

_Ja na erdhi Vit i Ri
Sa jam i gezuar
Porsi une dhe cdo femi
Pret per ta festuar__

Bora zbardhi_...ketu plotesojeni ca se nuk me kujtohet
_Vit i Ri do te na gjeje
Me kenge e me valle._

----------


## ATMAN

A Baby Just Like You

John Denver, J. Henry (c) 1975 

The season is upon us now
A time for gifts and giving
And as the year draws to its close
I think about my living

The Christmas time when I was young,
The magic and the wonder,
But colors dull and candles dim,
And dark my standing under

O little Zachary, shining light
You've set my soul to dreaming
You've given back my joy in life
And filled me with new meaning

A Savior King was born that day,
A baby just like you,
And as the Magi came with gifts,
I come with my gift too

That peace on Earth fills up your time,
That brotherhood surrounds you.
That you may know the warmth of love,
And wrap it all around you

It's just a wish, a dream I'm told
From days when I was young
Merry Christmas, little Zachary
Merry Christmas, everyone
Merry Christmas, little Zachary
Merry Christmas, everyone

----------


## PINK

> Ne Shqip? Posi me kujtohet mua nje.
> 
> _Ja na erdhi Vit i Ri
> Sa jam i gezuar
> Porsi une dhe cdo femi
> Pret per ta festuar__
> 
> Bora zbardhi_...ketu ta vazhdoje dikush se nuk kujtohet me tej
> _Vit i Ri do te na gjeje
> Me kenge e me valle._



Bora zbardhi malet
fushat edhe kodrat 
viti i ri do te na gjeje 
me kenge e me valle ...  :ngerdheshje:   ( mu kujtua si per dreq )

----------


## Eminemka

ej 

nje kenge ne shqip tani sa mu kujtua

shkon kjo slita shkon
me gjithe ate shpejtsi
mbi debore ne 
sikur fluturojme
me gaze e hare zemrat na pushton
dhe zilkat larg jehojne 
tringellimat na shoqerojne
hey
zilet tring
zilet tring
zilet tringellojne
o sa bukur kur rreshqet 
me slite mbi nje kal hey
zilet
tring
zilet
tring
zilet tringellojne
o sa bukur kur rreshqet me skite me nje kale

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Bora zbardhi malet
> fushat edhe kodrat 
> viti i ri do te na gjeje 
> me kenge e me valle ...   ( ku kujtua si per dreq )



Rrëshkitëm të gjithë !  (lol)

"Bora zbardhi tej për tej
fusha edhe male
viti i ri do të na gjejë
me këngë  e me valle."

Pastaj vazhdon : "...e stolisa bredhin tim..."  Përtoj me e vazhdu, se e kam bërë të njëjtën gjë më duket edhe vjet... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

The golden dawn of my life,
is it returning again? 
Piercing the darkness of countless pains, 
countless agonies, countless humiliations.

How many twilights, how many dawns, 
how many autumn and spring nights, 
how many hopes and aspirations 
have all passed by, 
floating away on my tears?

On the eastern horizon the crimson dawn smiles, the fragrance of flowers floats on the air. 
With the new delight of the new year, the memories of pain all vanish away.

----------


## ATMAN

New Year came today to give bliss to all, 
to intoxicate the mind with fruits and flowers, leaves, juices, and fragrance.

Those who have gone far, 
from far to farther, 
they are still alive. 
With the sweet resonance of melody, 
let their blessing today inspire others to move on the path in the current of melody.

The rotation of the six seasons, 
the rise and fall of the polar snow, 
in this atmosphere I dedicate my life 
to the welfare of all.

----------


## PINK

*Christmas Time*  ---- Bryan Adams ( nje kenge me te vertete e mrekullueshme )

We waited all through the year
for the day to appear
when we could be together in harmony

You know the time will come
peace on earth for everyone
and we can live forever in a world where we are free
let it shine for you and me

There's something about Christmas time
something about Christmas time
that makes you wish it was Christmas everyday

To see the joy in the children's eyes
the way that the old folks smile
says that Christmas will never go away

We're all as one tonight
makes no difference if you're black or white
'cause we can sing together in harmony

I know it's not too late
the world would be a better place
if we can keep the spirit more than one day in the year
send a message loud and clear


It's the time of year when everyone's together
we'll celebrate here on Christmas day
when the ones you love are there
you can feel the magic in the air - you know it's everywhere
There's something about Christmas time
something about Christmas time
that makes you wish it was Christmas every day

To see the joy in the children's eyes
the way that the old folks smile
says that Christmas will never go away

----------


## shigjeta

_Silent Night_ - (Nate e qete)

Origjina e tekstit te kesaj kenge eshte nje poezi e shkruar ne 1816, nga nje prift austriak Joseph Mohr. Sipas historise, ne fshatin e vogel alpin te quajtur Oberndorf, organoja e kishes u prish. Joseph Mohr ia dha poemen "Silent Night" (gjermanisht - Stille Nacht) shokut te tij, Franz Xavier Gruber, i cili kompozoi melodine. Per shkak te ndodhise melodia u kompozua e thjeshte, akorde vetem per kitare, por ne kohe per Meshen e Mesnates. "Silent Night" eshte nje nga kenget me te njohura te krishtlindjeve ne vite. 

*Silent Night*

Silent night, holy night
All is calm, all is bright
Round you Virgin Mother and Child
Holy Infant so tender and mild
Sleep in heavenly peace
Sleep in heavenly peace

Silent night, holy night!
Shepherds quake at the sight
Glories stream from heaven afar
Heavenly hosts sing Alleluia!
Christ, the Saviour is born
Christ, the Saviour is born

Silent night, holy night
Son of God, love's pure light
Radiant beams from Thy holy face
With the dawn of redeeming grace
Jesus, Lord, at Thy birth
Jesus, Lord, at Thy birth "

----------


## MI CORAZON

_"When a child is born"

A ray of hope flickers in the sky 
A tiny star lights up way up high 
All across the land dawns a brand new morn', 
This comes to pass when a child is born. 

A silent wish sails the seven seas
The winds of change whisper in the trees 
And the walls of doubt crumble tossed and torn, 
This comes to pass when a child is born. 

A rosy dawn settles all around
You got to feel you're on solid ground 
For a spell or two no one seems forlorn 
This come to pass when a child is born. 

It's all a dream, an illusion now.
It must come true some time soon somehow 
All across the land dawns a brand new morn 
This comes to pass when a child is born.


Charles Aznavour, Placido Domingo,Sissel Kyrkjebo & Jose Carreras.

Version fantastik i kësaj kënge._

----------

